
Introduction to Roy: a new JavaScript language - DanielRibeiro
http://blogs.atlassian.com/2011/11/introduction-to-a-new-javascript-language-roy-with-brian-mckenna/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AllAtlassianBlogs+%28Atlassian+-+All+Blogs%29
======
ryanbraganza
previous discussion <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3277027>

